# Help with silhouette studio



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Will I be able to import corel draw files into silhouette studio to cut my rhinestone designs.

I have rstones macro with corel draw. I need to be able to get them to the cutter. I don't know if I can import the corel files to silhouette?

Thanks


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi
I have the silhouette sd as well and I bought funtime for a 99.00 it works great with the silhouette but I am pretty sure you can not use Corel draw with the silhouette program that I know of. You will love the funtime deluxe it has a part just for rhinestone. Hope this helps.

Susan


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

I say funtime. From my understanding R-Stones macro for corel draw does just as much as Funtime pro. I like the color seperation feature also and the best part is it's half the price, only 50 bucks.

I found a corel draw macro by Graphtec called cutting master 2. This is supposed to enable the silhouette cutter to cut directly from corel draw. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry I don't have corel draw I was think about buying it but it is a little expensive for what I need but good luck and let us all know how you make out with the silhouette and any different programs.


Susan


----------



## Ribcage (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't do rhinestones, but I use a craft robo for cutting vinyl for t-shirts and I design with corel. You can export corel files as a dxf and import them into "my library" on the silhouette software and it works fine.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Ribcage said:


> I don't do rhinestones, but I use a craft robo for cutting vinyl for t-shirts and I design with corel. You can export corel files as a dxf and import them into "my library" on the silhouette software and it works fine.


Thanks Ribcage!! That's what I was looking for.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

jasmynn said:


> Thanks Ribcage!! That's what I was looking for.


I have Great Cut and it has a plug in from Corel. See if you have can get a plug in for your cutter. I use R-Stones and select my design to dump into my cutter.


----------



## Ribcage (Nov 4, 2010)

jasmynn said:


> Thanks Ribcage!! That's what I was looking for.


You're very welcome. That's what we're here for!


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

dazzabling said:


> I have Great Cut and it has a plug in from Corel. See if you have can get a plug in for your cutter. I use R-Stones and select my design to dump into my cutter.


I did find an old plugin from Graphtec America's support page called Cutting Master 2. to
cut to the craft robo directly from Corel Draw. They also have one that's compatible with Illustrator.

So now I have a couple options. I was hoping not to have to buy more software, so this is great.


----------

